# bernie cooper 9 days out



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

this pic was tasken 9 days out on the 4th day of carb depleteing at a body wieght of 14st 7lbs


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Bernie is a real inspiration to all BBers young or old. What he has accomplished in the last 2 years many could not dream about in a lifetime.

Its always a pleasure talking to Bernie who always has time for you and I for one wish him every success this year in the masters class next weekend.

stay strong big man

J


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

He looks awesome!


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking amazing as usual. My g/f is a right fan of his after that telly programme.

Does anyone know how tall Bernie is?

Thanks.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Legend, end of.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Put's some of us younger guys to shame, i would love to compete in that conditioned state with that level of muscularity... AWESOME! :lift:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hes fooking huge, one of the best bodies iv ever seen


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

what age is he


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

gym rat said:


> what age is he


61 i think?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

thats impressive


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

62 and 5ft3" ans 209lbs:lift:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what an inspiration


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

totally amazing!


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

bernie is awesome and always goes out there looking the dogs


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

bernie is one awsesome bloke, and a great fella too

cheers chem

steve


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

what an inspiration for 62 well done!!! Looks the part absolutley amazing considering his age fcuk makin me jealous...


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Did I read that right? 62? Good grief.

Any more pics of him as he carbs up now, or is he keeping himself to himself?

Awesome.


----------



## youngguyca (Oct 19, 2007)

Does Bernie have a Web site yet? I am a huge fan in the States and am starved for info/photos of this dude.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

like i said bro ther dvd will be out very sooon you can contact him on [email protected]


----------



## lauboy (Feb 7, 2008)

do you know where i can buy bernie's training dvd from?


----------



## jay4146 (Mar 29, 2009)

hes an inspiration to everyone i hope i look like that sometime in my life time never mind at 62 thats unbelievable


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Unreal. Looking fantastic :rockon:


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Fantastic, really nice proportions as well!!!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

lauboy said:


> do you know where i can buy bernie's training dvd from?


Call Powerhouse gym on 0194669005


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

he looks imense


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

chem said:


> this pic was tasken 9 days out on the 4th day of carb depleteing at a body wieght of 14st 7lbs


 Well done chem, helping bernie into, his best ever shape. Bernie being slightly older than me, was my inspiration to get back into shape. Over last 3 yrs been in many masters comps, and bernie stands alone. Woulld love this warrior to make his mark in the short classes. Send me his dvd, or get it at britain. myb:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, an inspiration

Dave


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

He's got abs like frickin breeze blocks.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

old thread but wow. hope i look like that at 62  so he is 65 now am i right? stil competing is he?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

he looks amazing


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just came across this thread... How's the guy doing? :thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't quite believe how good he looks for a man of his age! I don't think I've ever seen an older competitor that doesn't have a loose skin problem. He could be 30 and still look fooking amazing!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

liang7079 said:


> Just came across this thread... How's the guy doing? :thumb:


Oh FFS you nobhead, this is an old as fcuk thread! Why not start a new one? :cursing: :cursing: :lol:


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

to much test there bro chill out lol. bernie is doing well and back in the uk after his time in germany , he is doing the worlds this year.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Amazing physique, made even better so by his age.


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

chem said:


> this pic was tasken 9 days out on the 4th day of carb depleteing at a body wieght of 14st 7lbs


Bloody amazing!!!

Just what I needed to see before hitting the gym, Inspirational. :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chem said:


> to much test there bro chill out lol. bernie is doing well and back in the uk after his time in germany , he is doing the worlds this year.


any recent pics, just saw him on tv last night and he's in superb shape regardless of age:thumbup1:


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

bernie has just started dieting for the ifbb masters worlds in dec ,in turkey will get few pics of him next time he is up to train at mine


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

awesome, truly inspirational


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Im delighted to hear that Bernie will be doing the Worlds this year. I'll also be doing the Worlds in Turkey, and it looks like there will be a good team going, bring it on!!


----------

